# 303 vs PERL



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I love the finish from 303 on engine bays etc as does everyone...

But on my vinyl roof on my mx5, I find it only lasts a few days/first rainfall when the finish just seems to go back to natural. 

Will PERL last longer, and also will it bead?

PERL reads very well, as it sounds like it can do a ton of different jobs to replace other dressings for wheel arches, engine, plastics, tyres etc. 

Ay thoughts?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

In my experience if you like 303 Aerospace Protectant, you will love CarPro PERL; it is a significant upgrade. The finish is more even, the gloss levels can be more easily adjusted to suit individual preference, it darkens more, smells better, is more economical, and - as you already mentioned - is very versatile in terms of the number of applications it can be used on. I also find it to be more durable than 303, and somewhat water repellant, though like with all trim products longevity is a significant variable dependent upon the material it is applied on...

On more porous surfaces it can last 3-4+ weeks, even with periodic exposure to rain and washing, but on a really dense material where it cannot gain any purchase it may be less durable. I can tell you that PERL works very well on the Ambla and Everflex vinyl materials on my 1977 MGB, offering great longevity and resistance to water in my own testing (After an adequate drying time, accelerated by some time out in the sun.), but not so well on the exterior trims of our 2008 MINI. You would have to try the product yourself to ascertain whether or not it was suitable for your own applications.

If you do end up purchasing PERL, and for whatever reason do not find its durability to be significantly better than 303's on your vinyl roof, I am positive that you will at least be able to find one alternate application where you _do_ like using it. PERL is one of my favorite CarPro products, and one which will doubtlessly be in my arsenal for some time to come... :thumb:

Steampunk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Just got some to replace my Megs consumer stuff. Interior protect and endurance gel etc. 

Yet to try it out but I did a lot of digging about and it sounds very promising and very adaptable with the different dilution rates.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

if you want it to last longer, find a sealant ( like megs ultimate liquid wax) which can be applied on trim, so it has a protective layer on top


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Reload?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Or you could use DLUX like me


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Or you could use DLUX like me


On a flexible vinyl soft top? I thought DLUX is a glass/ceramic/crystal type coating? Surely that wouldn't work?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Drewie said:


> On a flexible vinyl soft top? I thought DLUX is a glass/ceramic/crystal type coating? Surely that wouldn't work?


:lol: no I thought you was looking for engine bay:thumb:


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah I guessed


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Sonax PNS is good on plastic too.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks wise they're very similar, PERL lasts a bit longer but not much.

On tyres it's awesome though, by far the best finish I've got so far.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Or you could use DLUX like me


I'll be putting that on the Mini's plastic :thumb:


----------

